# LB braid for fishing on boat at ches-bay



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

going on headboat saturday down at PLO. i have 3 reels i use . 20lb braid (6lb mono) on 1 okuma, 50lb braid (12lb mono) on a penn slammer, & 65lb braid (16lb mono) on a okuma avenger. fish targeting anywhere
from jumbo spots to blues and rocks. which 1 would
you use:fishing:


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*first off...*

how many rods are u allowed to take on the boat? If u could use two i would go with the 20lb and the 50lb braided reels...u shouldnt really need that 65lb braid...but if u can only use one rod i would go with the 50lb...u can use that for all your fish species ur after..just if u hook into that frieght train striper then ull need to back off on the drag and play him to the boat...good luck


stay bowed up!!!

dalton


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I would put the 20# on the slammer. You will likely run into breaking fish so the 20# will cast the best and it will handle anything in the Bay but I just don't know about the Okumas. However, most Capts will troll those breaking fish and won't let the customers cast to them. Good luck, be sure to give us a report.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

If you are going out with Clyde during the day you will probably be trolling ... but you might also chum. The 20# will work for chumming too.


----------

